# After the Election - What will happen?



## Crash (19 November 2007)

What effect will a change of government have come Monday?  Will any stocks in particular be affected by new policy?  Has the market already factored in the Labour party win?


----------



## chewy (19 November 2007)

I reckon bugger all will change, with no major effect on the market. I spose Uranium and coal might take a bit of a hit as opposed to alternatives like GDY (geothermal) which could see a boost. But generally I think it will be business as usual. After all both parties are very similar.


----------



## CFD (19 November 2007)

Our markets do not like Labour govts. especially left wing ones.


----------



## explod (19 November 2007)

CFD said:


> Our markets do not like Labour govts. especially left wing ones.




Not so, markets have never been effected in my times of watching elections and business movements since the 1950's.  Just like interest rates, they are effected by the world exchanges of money and governments do not count a fiddlers f..t.  particularly the small puddle of Australia.

And even the ALP will have to think about uranium big time (and very soon) if you look at the latest scientific reports on global warming in todays Age from the front page.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/11/19/2094798.htm?section=justin


> The former Prime Minister Bob Hawke says John Howard has insulted the intelligence of voters by suggesting that Western Australia's resources boom will end if Labor is elected.
> 
> Mr Howard says the Federal Opposition's industrial relations policy would damage the mining industry.
> 
> ...



think I agree with the ole silver budgy on this one at least


----------



## So_Cynical (19 November 2007)

After the Election...John will concede defeat, and give his retirement 
speach...im wondering will he have a quivering lip.

Recession will come when China and India stop growing.


----------



## doctorj (19 November 2007)

Crash said:


> What effect will a change of government have come Monday?



Much fewer election threads


----------



## moneymajix (19 November 2007)

John Howard will retire.

Janette Howard, who "lives and breathes politics", will undergo withdrawal symptoms and then decide she will stand for a safe Liberal seat asap. She will then plans to work her way up to becoming a future Liberal Prime Minister. And possibly the first female Prime Minister of Australia.

There is a role swap as John now becomes Janette's informal advisor and remains her best friend. He arranges some of the social aspects of her political duties.

In his spare time John writes a biography on Australia's cricketing greats, focusing on Donald Bradman. The book is called _Been There, Don that!_

John launches his book with a book tour of Australia's cities. Selling a commendable number of books. 

John hardly sees his wife as he is domiciled in Sydney whilst Janette spends much of her time in Canberra.

John still makes is own breakfast.


----------



## Logique (20 November 2007)

Interesting notion that, Janette doing a Hillary. If they'd been prepared to vacate Kirribilli 18 mths ago, a fresh face on the coalition side might just have made it a contest this time.

I think a change of government is well and truly factored in by now. A relief rally might even happen.


----------



## ROE (20 November 2007)

According to Howard if Labor wins.. Strong Economic will grind to a halt..mining boom stops, you lose your job, you cant pay your mortgage 

so that translates to, house price collapse, stock drops and we are heading into recession 

what other fears can we scare people with?


----------



## Buffettology (20 November 2007)

explod said:


> And even the ALP will have to think about uranium big time (and very soon) if you look at the latest scientific reports on global warming in todays Age from the front page.




Actually, once high grade uranium is depleted in around 80 years it is estimated, then even nuclear power will be as damaging to the environment as current fossil fuels!

Scary to think nuclear power is becoming the "new" and improved way of providing power whilst protecting our environment.......


----------



## Buffettology (20 November 2007)

ROE said:


> According to Howard if Labor wins.. Strong Economic will grind to a halt..mining boom stops, you lose your job, you cant pay your mortgage
> 
> so that translates to, house price collapse, stock drops and we are heading into recession
> 
> what other fears can we scare people with?




ha ha yeh, or Howards election promise of keeping Interest Rates low, when he knows he has no control over it!  External factors and the RBA decide this!


----------



## moneymajix (20 November 2007)

Roe said:



> what other fears can we scare people with?




Arabs, Muslims, terrorists and refugees.


----------



## barnz2k (20 November 2007)

moneymajix your on fire. you should join the chaser hahaha


----------



## chewy (20 November 2007)

Buffettology said:


> Actually, once high grade uranium is depleted in around 80 years it is estimated, then even nuclear power will be as damaging to the environment as current fossil fuels!
> 
> Scary to think nuclear power is becoming the "new" and improved way of providing power whilst protecting our environment.......




Yeah its crazy - Greenhouse gas is bad - but so is freakin nuclear waste!!!

GDY has the best potential of any 'green' energy source I have found - possibly any energy source actually (not just 'green').


----------



## moneymajix (20 November 2007)

barnz2k 



> moneymajix your on fire. you should join the chaser hahaha




Cheers.


----------



## ALFguy (20 November 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Roe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs, Muslims, terrorists and refugees.




Why should we be scared of Arabs and Muslims? :nono:

*shakes head*


----------



## explod (20 November 2007)

Buffettology said:


> Actually, once high grade uranium is depleted in around 80 years it is estimated, then even nuclear power will be as damaging to the environment as current fossil fuels!
> 
> Scary to think nuclear power is becoming the "new" and improved way of providing power whilst protecting our environment.......




Do a bit of proper research on this.  The latest French nuclear power plants have no waste (keeps going back in to be burned) and they are also floating, independant, the same as housing slab technology.  The old wive tales are fed by the sceptics who do not want to believe in common sense.

A little further down the track such power stations will be in space recieving power direct from the sun and beaming it to collectors on earth.  If we could only stop having wars, work towards minus zero population growth and put our energies into proper green technology we would be ok.   

Storms and drought prolly have to push a few more of us over first.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 November 2007)

I was just thinking about what will happen after the election with the stock market???If most of the money is on the libs side or labor side.What i mean is if the big money is with the libs and they go down then there is gonna be some disgruntleds  spiteful that will take their money off the table.A change of government could effectively end or derail the bull run.Just what came to me then .Bye.


----------



## Seaking (21 November 2007)

....Considering the fact that our market is being controlled by the mess left behind by the yanks of a morning, an unknown number of asian punters during the day, a whole heap of bewildered poms and Europeans of an evening and then we hand it back to the yanks at midnight, I say it matters not one bit who gains the upper hand on Saturday...


----------



## explod (21 November 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> I was just thinking about what will happen after the election with the stock market???If most of the money is on the libs side or labor side.What i mean is if the big money is with the libs and they go down then there is gonna be some disgruntleds  spiteful that will take their money off the table.A change of government could effectively end or derail the bull run.Just what came to me then .Bye.




That'd be good, be able to get some real bargains.  With Wall Street showing signs of weakening might be able to get into BHP round $25 or so.  When all the dust settles in a year a two they will go up to $100    Hope you are right Wysiwyg.


----------



## tech/a (21 November 2007)

Seaking said:


> ....Considering the fact that our market is being controlled by the mess left behind by the yanks of a morning, an unknown number of asian punters during the day, a whole heap of bewildered poms and Europeans of an evening and then we hand it back to the yanks at midnight, I say it matters not one bit who gains the upper hand on Saturday...





Seeking.
I totally agree.
For the general public to actually believe that *any* polititian has their interests at heart is nieve.
Its all about power,position and control.
There are agenda's everywhere.Personal and party.
In all politics world wide.

Being in the building industry I can look forward to deals with the unions.
My employees --- membership to unions even though they dont want to---no ticket no start--$600 a year thanks.
I'm happy all staff will go back to award rates when their WPA's expire saving my company $123,000 a year.

Make the best of whats given,most who are contolling the vote cant remember labour rule. Time to learn.

Think you'll be better off???

Unless YOU do something to change your life no polititian is going to make a scrap of difference.


----------



## theasxgorilla (21 November 2007)

tech/a said:


> Unless YOU do something to change your life no polititian is going to make a scrap of difference.




This might be true...but politics will determine whether your efforts are supercharged, or whether enacted policies act like more of a hand brake.


----------

